# H.A.R.C. Round #6 at Mike's Saturday 6/18/11



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alrighty people, it's that time again!!!!

Last time we were at Mike's we had nearly 120 entries, so expect a big turnout!

Plus, they just added the HUGE Daytona-style turn to the track, so expect lots of people to come just to check out the new section!

I'm out of town all week, but can't wait to get back and get to racing!

Look out Truggy class, here I come!!!


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Look out Truggy class, here I come!!!


You gonna have tires this time???

Z and I are looking forward to it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL........yes, I have tires now!

And I painted it pink instead of clear.....I call it, the "Barbie Jeep"


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

just to make sure, there is no friday electric race this weekend only the HARC race on saturday? i know you have short course but if enough 2/4w buggies show up can they also be raced?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Look out Truggy class, here I come!!!


I got my practice in Saturday, and new tires, I'm comin for ya Courtney!!! :dance::cheers:

are you going to be babysitting on the driver stand again? That was funny!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Marcus, yeah, at least 3 or 4 makes a class. If need be I may throw in the 44. But I was only planning to run one class.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i would like to run SC and 4w buggy im sure jones and brent will run theirs and maybe phil and larry. one class and all of that wait wears on the soul!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, Need to focus on my Nitro. But I will see about throwing the 44 in the bag. I still need to make my carrying bag for my 10th scales. Thinking about making simple pit mats too. Something easy to roll or fold up and washable.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

kstoracing said:


> lol, Need to focus on my Nitro. But I will see about throwing the 44 in the bag. I still need to make my carrying bag for my 10th scales. Thinking about making simple pit mats too. Something easy to roll or fold up and washable.


You can use cabinet liners from Walmart. They're cheap, and even come in different colors.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

If work permits...i will be there!!!!!!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yea.. Gonna be a huge turnout..


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I will be there sunday for some practice


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

CJspeed said:


> You can use cabinet liners from Walmart. They're cheap, and even come in different colors.


Yeah, he can get something with pink and yellow flowers to match his driving style.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> Oh yea.. Gonna be a huge turnout..


 Should be a good race....
How did you do in Louisiana bro?


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

What's the start time again?


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Should be 1:00


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

collidb said:


> Yeah, he can get something with pink and yellow flowers to match his driving style.


ROFL!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CJspeed said:


> You can use cabinet liners from Walmart. They're cheap, and even come in different colors.


No, I was thinking about getting some canvas type material and sewing down the edges making a rollable, washable mat.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

skillett said:


> Should be a good race....
> How did you do in Louisiana bro?


 Not to bad.. I had a crappy start in the main.. Brandon Crase was a lap up on the field then he broke an A-arm (he had a great weekend, He also TQ'ed buggy) which put me in first with over a lap on the field and my receiver went into fail-safe 3 times with 1:30 left. Ended up 5th in buggy. TQ'ed truggy and had a mud guard dragging the whole race so I had no punch to jump anything. Ended up 3rd in truggy!

I have no complaints though, Dan Henn broke his first qual, broke his second qual, Motor problems in third qual, broke in fouth qual and Flamed twice and blew off two tires in his main. By far the worst weekend in the history of racing. So bad I almost didn't give him a ride home in fear that my truck would break as well.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just found out I have family coming in on Saturday. No racing for me.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Will be there 1/10 buggy and SC


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Just found out I have family coming in on Saturday and I am scared to have them see how I drive. No racing for me.


Sounds like a built in pit crew. Bring them out to enjoy the sweltering heat and the smell of nitro. They can debate on what is buring their eyes more, the sunscreen or the fumes.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol. Nice edit on my quote


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it race time yet?


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

YNOT3D said:


> Is it race time yet? i think im gonna let andy run my car


sweet!!! :dance:


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

ProBroAndy said:


> sweet!!! :dance:


No! Andy you can drive my car, he beats the **** out of his car enough! :rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha.... The quote edits continue........ I read it on the internet. It must be true.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Who is runing 1/10 buggy just want to know if I should bring it.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will have my 4w out for sure ,maybe 2w but only if not enough 4w show up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, I'm ready to race! Can't wait to get back to town! See you fellas in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

You bringing your kid courtney?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

monsterslash said:


> Who is runing 1/10 buggy just want to know if I should bring it.


Not I. Want to smell the nitro this weekend.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Not I. Want to smell the nitro this weekend.


Like you'll even show up.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> Like you'll even show up.


Hahahahaha! Nice!

I get to put hard wood flooring in my house this weekend cause I would much rather be doing that then racing. (sorry my wife made me type that)

Catch you RC Punk'os at the next one.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

jbranham50 said:


> Hahahahaha! Nice!
> 
> I get to put hard wood flooring in my house this weekend cause I would much rather be doing that then racing. (sorry my wife made me type that)
> 
> Catch you RC Punk'os at the next one.


Say " I'm going to the grocery store for the next 10 hours, be right back"
lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No Z.....no kid.

Jason, just FYI: I bought wood flooring from Lumber Liquidators really cheap and did the bulk of it myself. I had trouble with the trim amd decided to call a professional to finish it. He showed me that he sold the wood that I bought and would have sold me the flooring AND installed it, for $200 more than I endwd up paying! I had a sore back for several weeks and tore up my house to save $200!!! If you want his info I can give it to you.....I thibk you would be surprised!


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

jason, word of advice, get a rubber mallet and cut about a 6-8 " strip of flooring as a wedge. thats if ya go with laminate floor(pergo....ect)


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> No Z.....no kid.


I decided not to edit this sadly, but its funny hearing you talk to your kid up on the driver stand. I was laughing during the main!:doowapsta


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Like you'll even show up.


Yeah, I know. Sadly, I have a real life. When all you have to do is race RC cars, play Dungeons and Dragons, and keep your virtual girlfriend inflated, leaves you a lot of time to race don't it Nik?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, I know. Sadly, I have a real life. When all you have to do is race RC cars, play Dungeons and Dragons, and keep your virtual girlfriend inflated, leaves you a lot of time to race don't it Nik?


OOOOO


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Be careful Nick you could lose a finger with that blow up girlfriend. Right 9 fingers J


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thomas, you ever see Chinatown? Remember what Nicholson says about how his nose got injured? Ha ha ha.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, I know. Sadly, I have no life. My wife tells me what I can do. When all you can do is fix your wife's car and do her biddings, you don't have much time to do other things it doesn't leave much time for me to race, does it Nick?


Sorry Chris, one of these days I'll teach you how to get your balls back so you can come back out and race with us. Hopefully she'll give you a free day soon.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Does Mikes ever fluff up that track or should I burn off some tires tonight and make some slicks?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

You will want tires with some tread on them with the newer dirt. It fluffs up quite a bit more on the far end now. Once it all gets tilled together it should go back to normal


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Most clay tracks dont fluff up.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Sorry Chris, one of these days I'll teach you how to get your balls back so you can come back out and race with us. Hopefully she'll give you a free day soon.


Still have 'em. When you get a woman that doesn't have a valve stem I'll explain to you what they're for. It's a choice Nik, I think it's important to spend time with your family and to be at your kids activities when they're young, try to help them grow into productive adults. Or, I can give up, and just let them turn into YOU! :bounce:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> No Z.....no kid.
> 
> Jason, just FYI: I bought wood flooring from Lumber Liquidators really cheap and did the bulk of it myself. I had trouble with the trim amd decided to call a professional to finish it. He showed me that he sold the wood that I bought and would have sold me the flooring AND installed it, for $200 more than I endwd up paying! I had a sore back for several weeks and tore up my house to save $200!!! If you want his info I can give it to you.....I thibk you would be surprised!


Thanks Courtney, I tore out most of the carpet but I'm having a crew install everything else. I'm just going to be around to make sure everything gets done the way the boss wants it.

Chris, keep to what you're doing.....we don't need anymore Nick's running around....lol. Maybe I should have stuck to my inflated love me long time, she was never this much work....:wink:


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

off topic:
does anyone know if by chance Mike's stocks Tekno chassis? i need one for my mbx6t


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jbranham50 said:


> Maybe I should have stuck to my inflated love me long time, she was never this much work....:wink:


Never had a headache either LOL. Wait till y'all have a couple kids. Not long after that 9 fingered guys will be passing you on the track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ProBroAndy said:


> off topic:
> does anyone know if by chance Mike's stocks Tekno chassis? i need one for my mbx6t


Andy, you will most likely have to order a tekno chassis. I have an RC Monster conversion for sale if you need one....requires no drilling and bolts up in like 10 minutes.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

ProBroAndy said:


> off topic:
> does anyone know if by chance Mike's stocks Tekno chassis? i need one for my mbx6t


I know Joes Hobby Room in Lake Jackson has one.
Im going down there sunday! If you go the the Rive Track next saturday i'm sure we could get it out there for you


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys have fun today. Wish I could make it.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

AWESOME day of racing guys! Huge thanks to Mikes and everyone that participated. I saw SOOOO many good races on the track today!!

Sorry I took off without saying goodbye to some of you.....I'm pretty sure I got dehydrated towards the end of the night and felt like I was gonna hurl.

Already thinking about the next race!!!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 on the thinking of next race... Courtney, if there is no objection I would like to run in the expert HARC class. +1 on the dehydration, I put down over a gallon of H20 & still dont feel hydrated....


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

RMOSLEY said:


> +1 on the thinking of next race... Courtney, if there is no objection I would like to run in the expert HARC class. ..


No objection here and its about time sandbagger, welcome to the big boy club..lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No objection at all, but I can't carry your points over from Sportsman to Expert.

I think it's the right move Ryan. You probably won't win a race right off the bat, but do me one favor and go back and compare your lap times and I would bet money that you will see an improvement, just because of how much cleaner it is to race with the upper level guys. And if/when you do see an improvement, come back on here and tell some of these other guys how much easier and faster it is to be in the expert class!

I started in expert at the beginning of the year when I was racing nitro and it took me 6-7 months to get up to speed.......you're starting at the right time so that by the time we start the 2012 season, you will be acclimated and ready to mount a serious challenge. You will have a major leg up on the other guys that will be moving up!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, and Willy & Jason Reavis......I had several good battles with you two.....those were the highlights of my day!

Josh Watson, thanks for letting me drive your car.......don't be surprised if there is a Kyosho in my stable soon......just got to figure what I'm willing to part with to pay for it!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

RMOSLEY said:


> +1 on the thinking of next race... Courtney, if there is no objection I would like to run in the expert HARC class. +1 on the dehydration, I put down over a gallon of H20 & still dont feel hydrated....


Ryan your more than ready to race with the big boys.You dont need a year in sportsman,yours and Brandons 31.sec laps speak for its self. I have my trouble days just like anyone else but when you finish top 5 or even make the a-main you are doing something.I haven't won a race yet but Im getting closer by the month.I'm like a little heel nipper but sooner or later Im goona take a bite out of someones arse and its gonna feel so good.......hahahahahahah Robbie Darby,Nathan Vavarez,Mark Morrow are the first group of guys we gota get past then Dillenger,Ares,Cupps,Henn,Branam..............The new breed of sportsman are on the way you knot heads.........................jk


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

had a great time racing. sucks that when i had a TQ pace and when i had a descent lead in the main, something went wrong with my car. oh well, guess it happens. still had fun hangin out with everyone.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Had a great time. A bit hectic having to work in the shop, Run out and race my Qual, Corner, then back to the shop. lol


----------



## clarktg (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys...I left a cardboard box at the track last night. It had some tires and a gray power supply in it. I think it was by on one of the pit tables out by the road when I was loading up last night. Please let me know if anyone has it...

Thanks,
Traig


----------



## clarktg (Nov 18, 2010)

Nevermind...I just spoke with Smiley and they found it. Thanks Jeremy...I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> No objection at all, but I can't carry your points over from Sportsman to Expert.
> 
> I think it's the right move Ryan. You probably won't win a race right off the bat, but do me one favor and go back and compare your lap times and I would bet money that you will see an improvement, just because of how much cleaner it is to race with the upper level guys. And if/when you do see an improvement, come back on here and tell some of these other guys how much easier and faster it is to be in the expert class!
> 
> I started in expert at the beginning of the year when I was racing nitro and it took me 6-7 months to get up to speed.......you're starting at the right time so that by the time we start the 2012 season, you will be acclimated and ready to mount a serious challenge. You will have a major leg up on the other guys that will be moving up!


Cool, I know the points don't carry... lol. I dont even know where I am points in sportsman... As far as winning a race, I figure my first goal will to keep the # of times I get lapped in the single digits... :spineyes:

LOL Rubine, you kill me man!

Brandon, excellent job driving, you were flyin....

Thanks to Sam/Nathan & Skillett for pitting me again!:brew2:


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks ryan


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW, where are the points for HARC posted?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=343691&page=9
With 4 drops, you will probably still place in Sportsman. This is right thing for you to do. You will love running with the experts and you will get faster, quickly.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm working on getting the points updated and posted on this thread today.......we'll see how it goes at work though!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Had a good time racing on Saturday! Track is awesome.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Whats the price at mikes for races and practice? And what are the classes?


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=343691&page=9
> With 4 drops, you will probably still place in Sportsman. This is right thing for you to do. You will love running with the experts and you will get faster, quickly.


After emails/pm's and phone calls.... I will probably run up to my drop point and then move, (I will not be able to race all the HARC races this year) IF that is kewl....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Rcfishing said:


> Whats the price at mikes for races and practice? And what are the classes?


All of the HARC races at Mike's, Ultimate and River are $25 first class and $10 for each additional class. MOST of the club races at these tracks follow the same fees, USUALLY. 
HARC classes are:
Beginner. Usually just a few races then you move class
Nitro sportsman buggy
Nitro expert buggy
Electric sportsman buggy
Electric expert buggy
Truggy - Nitro and electric mixed. Sportsman and expert mixed. 
4x4 Short Course. This is the best entry class, IMO. Always a good crowd. The class is raced at every track in town. And it is the most affordable.

Club races tend to run the same classes but there may or may not be enough entries to split the sportsman and expert classes. They will run combined when this happens.

Look forward to seeing you at the tracks.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the sct but they r a bit out of my price range im thinking of getting a kyosho lazer zx5 to get me started and do upgrades as i go, was looking at the TA b44 but its a kit and i have no electronics other than a old jr servo,team orion 11t motor, 2000mah nimh batt pack and a super brain 959 batt charger (used to race a tamiya tl01 on carpet a long time ago)


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Lazer is pretty basic. what price range are you looking for and maybe we can recommend something else you can race at these races better than the lazer


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Right around 200 to 250 for now. For that range most ive seen are 2wd wich idk if thats allowed


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Rcfishing said:


> Right around 200 to 250 for now. For that range most ive seen are 2wd wich idk if thats allowed


Well for a ready to go 2wd that does fit the bill. But, few hobby shops carry kyosho around here, did you consider the associated brushless 2.4 combo for around 200? It is BL which is more efficient and faster, 2.4 spectrum radio, and Associated has more parts availability and cheaper than Kyosho.

225
http://www.amazon.com/Associated-RC10B4-1-RTR-Brushless-Buggy/dp/B00330EB6I

190
http://www.nwtrainsntreasure.com/servlet/the-3117/Team-Associated-9039-Brushless/Detail

that 190 is a super price and gives you some extra money for the other stuff like:

2x 4000mah 30c lipos $37 for both (roar approved)
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=11598

1 lipo charger $23
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7028

charger power supply $10
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6256

That comes in at right about $255 plus $35 for shipping and your set


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jesus! $190 for an RTR B4 w/Brushless.....that IS an awesome price!

That ZX5 readyset is a good platform, but will be a dog compared to the brushless power of that B4.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

2wd 1/10 isn't raced much around here though. It is getting steam and alot of guys are starting to get them. If you want to jump into racing the only other alternative for that price range is a used 4wd CORR truck like Traxxas slash. If thats not the case and you do not want to buy used, your only new 4wd CORR truck option in that price range would be:

this new brushless Coor for 145
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14907

Grab this awesome 2.4 starter radio for $28 (this radio sits in case as universal back up radio for my $400 kopropo incase of fatal drop)
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=16199

This combo with the aforementioned batteries and chargers would run Even cheaper at $244 before shipping and you have a 4wd class that is easier to control and something we actually race. The only CON to this option is that no one I know runs that brand of CORR truck and parts will definitely not be available locally you will have to order them. Alot of us do run hobbykings brands for chargers, batteries and tools; it is one of if not THE best value for performance out there.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Jesus! $190 for an RTR B4 w/Brushless.....that IS an awesome price!


Right? that price sorta blew me away too!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

i must say im impressed after this 



 



 



 



 the only downside would b the part ordering if anything brakes


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Rcfishing said:


> i must say im impressed after this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya he was pretty honest about the pros and cons. After watching that i'd say it would be a good entry level starter. Don't worry about that "too wide, not ROAR legal" thing. We don't abide by roar rules around here. And that combo for 180 sounded cool. As cheap as the parts are, it wouldn't be that bad if you ordered some spares right when you got it. Try a forum to see if you can find out what common parts brake.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Had a great time at the HARC !!! Thanks for all the help with setting up my car CV. It felt like a night and day diff. Sure was hot and only gonna get hotter.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

No prob Mike.......yes, it looked WAY more stable after those changes.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> 2wd 1/10 isn't raced much around here though. It is getting steam and alot of guys are starting to get them. If you want to jump into racing the only other alternative for that price range is a used 4wd CORR truck like Traxxas slash. If thats not the case and you do not want to buy used, your only new 4wd CORR truck option in that price range would be:
> 
> this new brushless Coor for 145
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=14907
> ...


2wd is actually a decent class you can race it every weekend and we always have two heats of them. Friday nights at mikes there is usually three heats and saturdays at MM i usually get 12-15. i personally like 4w better but to each his own!


----------



## skrub (Jan 5, 2011)

Had a great time saturday, thanks to lance and jason for helping me with
My buggy. Made a big big diffrence on the track. Thats what makes this
Hobby so great, people helping each other and sharing setup advice. Again 
Thanks guys, see ya next race.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea i prefer 4


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Points as of Round #6.

Look out guys......don't get complacent in your positions! There are a number of people sneaking their way up towards the top 3 !!!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I was surprised we were done racing by 10:00, I've been to races where we start at 10:00 a.m. and end somewhere around 10:00 and 12:00 p.m.
But it was a LONG day!!!:birthday2


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmm no 1/10 ebuggy?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's why people are suggesting the short course trucks to you.........you can race them at pretty much any track.

1/10 2wd and 2wd buggies, you're limiting yourself to where/when you can race on a regular basis.

Whatever you get, you'll also need to factor in some money for a transponder. Pretty much all of the tracks in the area have done away with "house" transponders, and require an AMB style/compatible transponder.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> That's why people are suggesting the short course trucks to you.........you can race them at pretty much any track.
> 
> 1/10 2wd and 2wd buggies, you're limiting yourself to where/when you can race on a regular basis.
> 
> Whatever you get, you'll also need to factor in some money for a transponder. Pretty much all of the tracks in the area have done away with "house" transponders, and require an AMB style/compatible transponder.


River Track still has some


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

time to save up more $$ and get something good im rly liking the jammin scrt 10. any1 got a cheapo brushed esc?? wanna get the old tamiya tl 01 running just to mess around and maybe take it to m&m and practice get used to racing again


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, did this thread get hijacked. So I will continue the jack...

RC Fish, BIG hint in any of the radio controlled hobbies, (cars, trucks, planes, boats, helis) buy the best possible equipment you can afford. You don't need the trickest gear available, just good equipment.

Buy something you can buy parts for locally. Last weekend one guy left before the races even started because he stripped a gear of a car and it was an off brand car and could not be fixed that day. Had to order a part, but that $5 part trashed his whole day of fun.

Set a budget to buy your set up. You may be better off with $400 worth of pre-owned gear, then $250 of new gear. There are always people selling off good gear, with plenty of spares, when they go to upgrade. Let your budget determine what you buy. It really doesn't matter what you get, show up at a race, someone will figure a class you can run it in. And once you are in or back into the hobby, you will drill down to the specific type of car you want to race and you will move forward in that direction. 

Also, you have to take into consideration the on-going cost of the hobby. Tires 40-60 bux a set. Battery packs or fuel. Parts, pfft, difficult to put a hard number on that one. Race fees, food, drinks, etc. And that is not even getting into have different tires, springs, shock oil, diff oil for all the different tracks. 

Make an investment into the hobby and look at it as an investment. This should confuse you even more. sorry.

Oh, and the racing this weekend was great. If my left wheel would have just stayed on....


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well now that you are talking about he jammin and investing more. Consider the Losi SCTE its the new cool kid on the block for CORR, at 299 for the roller its 80bucks more than the jammin but has lately been considered much more superior because it handles like an 1/8th scale buggy and is MUCH more robust and durable. infact the parts looks like they took a losi 8E buggy and scaled all the parts down 15-20%. I used it for the first time last HARC and lapped the competition BOX stock on only my 2nd battery pack ever driving the car! Getting this puppy up and running will set you back $400-500 by the time you are done though. More than other CORRs but still cheaper than Ebuggy.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

jasonwipf said:


> (Losi SCTE) I used it for the first time last HARC and lapped the competition BOX stock on only my 2nd battery pack ever driving the car!


jason, you must be a car salesman at your day job. that lap-up you had was in the qualifiers, and that "close" 2nd (yes, one lap down @ 5 mins) was made by a "BOX stock" slash, to include esc, motor, and the 7s NiMh battery. as i recall, the A-main went a liiiittle different... oh wait, i forgot, what was your truck powered by again???

plus, (all kidding aside) you're a good driver, i definitely enjoyed your 3rd qual in the truggy class, you ran some awesome lines that run!

'twas, a fun night of racing!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I concur with the Losi being one of the better SC's out there at the moment. I took one out of the box, ran it for about 15 minutes total up at Mike's and got it adjusted a little, and TQ'd the first round of qualifiers at the last HARC at Vertigo, won all three of my qualifiers, and won the main. As with Jason's, that was box stock.......


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

j-e said:


> i forgot, what was your truck powered by again???
> 
> 'twas, a fun night of racing!


Yes, that was 4s (which is perfectly legal in HARC, you can run too if you want) but don't worry I got my 3mm pinions in and will be switching to 2s Castle 3800 for the next race. RC pro only allows 2s on SC. I'm looking forward to the lighter weight making me go faster!


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

jasonwipf said:


> Yes, that was 4s (which is perfectly legal in HARC, you can run too if you want) but don't worry I got my 3mm pinions in and will be switching to 2s Castle 3800 for the next race. RC pro only allows 2s on SC. I'm looking forward to the lighter weight making me go faster! [/QUOTE
> Anythings is leagal for short course in HARC and only HARC...... Nobody runs 10th scale leagal motors or esc's but the guys that run the 8th scale motors are quick to say I turn it down....... And I forgot, 8th scale buggy tires so I would think it safe to say you are running a buggy......


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I will just say this, Jammin Scrt10, Mamba Max Pro, Novak 4.5, Running on 2S, Perfect Combo.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

can't argue with smiley... the slash is FAARR from a perfect combo, but, i had fun running it as is, win, lose, or dnf, plus stealing the lead for three laps against a 4s'.  hehe.

btw, i hope you guys are right about the losi SCTEten, i have a roller that i've been trying to get running for two weeks now (now waiting on a recv'r), which is the only reason i ran the slash. but soon, i'll be running smiley's "perfect combo" in the losi SCTEten, with one crucial exception... the driver.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

4S and buggy tires? It would be better to just mount a short course truck body onto an existing buggy.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmmm, sure is a lot of smack talk going on in SC! I gotta make my way out to one of these races with my Durango, so I can get in on a little of the action!


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

CJspeed said:


> Hmmm, sure is a lot of smack talk going on in SC! I gotta make my way out to one of these races with my Durango, so I can get in on a little of the action!


bring it! the losi's are saturating the field... (behind that damnjammin = smiley), but watch them f'n backmarkers, they'll take you out.

but yeah, the turn outs aren't bad at the harc series, and all the classes could use more competitors on a regular basis.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

And remember, it's nothing more than smack talk. The argument of "bigger: motors/batteries/tires/etc" seems to come up once or twice a month, and it's all theoretical. When in reality, we see people with 2S batteries/stock tires/small motor put us a lap down!


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> And remember, it's nothing more than smack talk. The argument of "bigger: motors/batteries/tires/etc" seems to come up once or twice a month, and it's all theoretical. When in reality, we see people with 2S batteries/stock tires/small motor put us a lap down!


I'm just slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*SC*

Just got the SC body put on my E-buggy ready for the next H.A.R.C. race.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> And remember, it's nothing more than smack talk. The argument of "bigger: motors/batteries/tires/etc" seems to come up once or twice a month, and it's all theoretical. When in reality, we see people with 2S batteries/stock tires/small motor put us a lap down!


A good 2s lipo, 4.5 SC motor and esc are hard to beat. That is all I have ever run in mine and have won my share of races with it.


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

Now I'm faster again.....................................:an5::an5::an5::an5::walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

yall is crazy!!! 

it's not just smack talk, it's a prelude to a smack down (on the track)! you wanna know what the bottom line is? do ya? 
...well, then ask smiley b/c i don't know. i'm too new at this rc stuff... imma learnin tho. (i was never a WWF fan, but i seen the commercials. who was that "the bottom line", the rock, or austin, idk. i thought he was funny though.)

btw, i got the losi running... and, WOW!!! just WOW!!! thanks d! 

i'll keep my mouth shut now, jasonw, sell that thing bro, it's worthy. ha


----------

